# Ft Walton Fairgrounds Florida Sportsman Fishing Show



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Anybody get a chance to go to the Florida Sportsman Fishing show at the Ft Walton Fairgrounds? If so, were there any good deals on freshwater fishing gear and tackle? I'm going tomorrow and want to get ahead of the game...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I went but I wasn't looking for fresh water so I am not sure, I can say it wasn't all that impressive.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I went to the show today and it was just okay--nothing more. There was mostly saltwater and inshore stuff. I purchased a Shimano spinning rod for $20, the retail on it is about $35-$40, so I consider I got a bargain. 

NJD:usaflag


----------

